# The Scorps of x Mr Awesome x



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 13, 2010)

*I'm really wanting to have somewhere to put some pics up of my scorpions and the tarantula picture thread is not the place to do it! I don't many scorpions just yet but I do have several that I really like and enjoy! I hope everyone can have fun in sharing in my enthusiasm. Please let me know what you think!

-ben

Mature female Parabuthus transvaalicus



















Mature male Parabuthus transvaalicus







Happy face







Parabuthus liosoma







Gravid female Grosphus grandidieri







Male Grosphus grandidieri













Heterometrus longimanus













More to come. I'm getting some rad scorps next week and I can't wait to share!

*


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 13, 2010)

great pics,traans are my faves by far...
andy


----------



## sfpearl300z (Sep 13, 2010)

Great collection!  I've seen your G.g videos on youtube before.  I expect mine to be molted to 5i by the time I get home from work.  Saw him/her clear some space in the substrate under a hide and assume the position. 

Also, is that liosoma male?  Looks male, and if so, I have a beautiful adult female who would love to meet him.... haha


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice collection bro,  did you find some orthochirus ?


----------



## Goon_CH (Sep 13, 2010)

You have the Grosphus grandidieri on sand?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 13, 2010)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> great pics,traans are my faves by far...
> andy


Me too. Thanks for the compliments!




sfpearl300z said:


> Great collection!  I've seen your G.g videos on youtube before.  I expect mine to be molted to 5i by the time I get home from work.  Saw him/her clear some space in the substrate under a hide and assume the position.
> 
> Also, is that liosoma male?  Looks male, and if so, I have a beautiful adult female who would love to meet him.... haha



It is a male from the looks of it. I guess they show dimorphic characteristics pretty early on. For sure lets get some breeding going when mine matures! 




NevularScorpion said:


> Nice collection bro,  did you find some orthochirus ?



I did! I have three females coming and one male I'm acquiring on trade. I'm going to keep them communally. I'm extremely excited!




Goon_CH said:


> You have the Grosphus grandidieri on sand?



Yes I do. I keep a small lid full of water. These have more arid tendencies than some keepers used to think. These have only been imported a couple of times and keepers tried multiple approaches. The dealer that I purchased mine from suggested that I keep them on sand. So far it has worked great.


----------



## thebugfreak (Sep 13, 2010)

the tail part of the Heterometrus longimanus makes me laugh. haha.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 14, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Me too. Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOOOOHOOO more orthochirus breeding project for the U.S. Hobby. Let me guess you got the three female from tarantulainc and the male from filenamex ?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 14, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> WHOOOOHOOO more orthochirus breeding project for the U.S. Hobby. Let me guess you got the three female from tarantulainc and the male from filenamex ?


Halfway right! I did get the three from TarantulaInc ordered but sourced the male from another user in a trade.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 14, 2010)

is it from Aztec ?


----------



## Fauxshow (Sep 14, 2010)

Good schtuff!  Definitely not kid friendly specimens >


----------



## TCO (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice, great specimens you have!


----------



## SixShot666 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanx for uploading and sharing your pictures!!! :clap::clap::clap:
That pair of Grosphus grandidieri look awesome!!!!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 16, 2010)

Fauxshow said:


> Good schtuff!  Definitely not kid friendly specimens >


Ehh... Nothin' too evil. Wish I could have bought like 6 A. mauretanicus from you! Someone please tell my fiancé I'm not going to get killed. Jeesh, haha.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Sep 16, 2010)

TCO said:


> Very nice, great specimens you have!




Like wise good sir!


----------



## Michiel (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice collection of scorpions and great pics to look at. Good to see that G.grandidieri seems to be established in the US hobby.

About that species, a bit of a funny story. I had a pair that became adult at instar 7 (both sexes) so I mated them,and my female became nice and fat, but no young. I had already agreed to trade them with someone else, so I needed to send them. A couple of months later that person informed my that the female molted again (into instar 8) en he needed to remate her.

From what I hear from other keepers, it is quite unusual for G.grandidieri females to become instar 8. 

for people who are interested, I wrote species biographies about G.madagascariensis and G.grandidieri, which you can download from The Scorpion Files. 

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 3, 2010)

*Some new pics~~~*

* Hope you guys like these new pics! 

Here's three new 'females'. I hope that's what they are! Can anyone tell me if these look gravid or premolt?

Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis

#1












#2







#3














Parabuthus transvaalicus













With venom on the telson and dripping on the back! Awesome!!! 













Gravid Grosphus grandidieri drinking














Hope everyone enjoyed! Thanks for comments.

-ben*


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 3, 2010)

That venom pic is super awesome!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!  The pics are great!  Which species would you say is your favourite?

I keep meaning to catch up with you, but....I have no excuse. I've been needing to come into GD for a couple 
weeks now. Are you still there?


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 15, 2010)

Was it just me or anyone else? The h.longimanus looks more like a h.laoticus to me...
Im judging from the smooth carapace and black telson


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 15, 2010)

DrJ said:


> Sweet!  The pics are great!  Which species would you say is your favourite?
> 
> I keep meaning to catch up with you, but....I have no excuse. I've been needing to come into GD for a couple
> weeks now. Are you still there?


Thanks for the compliment man! My favorite species is definitely Parabuthus transvaalicus and Grosphus grandidieri right after that. Something about the huge toughness, speed, and overall presence of the P trans and the beautiful aesthetic of the G grandidieri. The Grosphus grandidieri has a huge telson that looks like Arnold's flexed bicep. Pure awesomeness. I also really enjoy the Orthochirus. They are certainly the most interesting. 
I'm always at Glory Days. Come say hey! I'm usually teaching and can't really come out for too long but I wouldn't mind meeting you. 





RyoKenzaki said:


> Was it just me or anyone else? The h.longimanus looks more like a h.laoticus to me...
> Im judging from the smooth carapace and black telson



I'd like to know. I know the whole genus is a mess but I bought mine as a captive bred Heterometrus longimanus. I don't mind either way so please speculate!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I should be coming in today...or tomorrow...or Monday.  lol...I have a somewhat crazy schedule going on right now.  I traded in my bass there a couple weeks ago and am not real pleased with the hardware, so I was going to see what you guys can do to help me out with getting replacement hardware.  Yes, it was the used Schector 4-string.  Seems like it was kept in a garage or something.  I got new strings for it, as the originals were kinda bad...just don't want to replace just yet until I can find out what can be done with the hardware.  

I'm hoping to get a couple of A. mauris from FauxShow.  We'll see, though.  Like you, it takes convincing more people than just myself.  Just looking at pictures, I really like your Grosphus female.  Thank you for sharing your pictures!

-Hope to see you within the next couple days...just not sure when I'll actually be stopping in.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Oct 15, 2010)

#1 and #3 Nebo look gravid to me.   Of course, closer inspection or better pics would help.   But from what we have right now, I would guess 1&3 are gravid.  

I sure hope so!   Those are very cool scorps!   yeah!   :clap:


*edit*   btw, how was the Ptrans getting picked up?   Pretty normal?    Or was it more defensive than "other specie?".


----------

